# Game Tracker Tracking unit



## Jim (Feb 25, 2009)

Saturday night I went out with the boys for a few beers and to watch the Bruins game. We decided to go to Basspro before, just to window shop really and eat up some time. We are looking at the tree stands when this guy walks up and starts talking to us out of the blue. After a few minutes he tells us he killed 3 deer this year and that he swears by a product called a Game Tracker. He says this will pretty much guarantee you will find your deer in the woods if it takes off. I'm thinking to myself "What about complete pass through?"

Remember, I'm the guy that scored some as seen on TV Mighty Putty. :LOL2: #-o 

Anyone ever use this?

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=55992


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 25, 2009)

i would think it would break when the deer is runin through the woods but for a passthrough shot it wouldnt work but it will find your arrow :lol:


----------



## Brine (Feb 25, 2009)

Why wouldn't it work on a pass through? 

The only difference is you could either follow the line from your bow or follow the line from you arrow. 

In fact, if you could somehow set the drag, I might be interested. :-k


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 25, 2009)

They don't work worth a flip for reasons already mentioned here plus they screw up your arrow flight for anything other than the closest shots. A complete pass thru would double the amount of line needed for it to work.

Matter of fact, I haven't seen one of those things in years and did not think that they were still in production. :-k 

Just get yourself a bowfishing reel and shoot fiberglass arrows. At least you could play the deer after the shot (just make sure that you are securely harnessed to the tree).


----------



## Brine (Feb 25, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Just get yourself a bowfishing reel and shoot fiberglass arrows. At least you could play the deer after the shot (just make sure that you are securely harnessed to the tree).



Now you're talkin.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 25, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> They don't work worth a flip for reasons already mentioned here plus they screw up your arrow flight for anything other than the closest shots. A complete pass thru would double the amount of line needed for it to work.
> 
> Matter of fact, I haven't seen one of those things in years and did not think that they were still in production. :-k
> 
> Just get yourself a bowfishing reel and shoot fiberglass arrows. At least you could play the deer after the shot (just make sure that you are securely harnessed to the tree).


i should try that


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

doesnt sound to convincing to me, id like to shoot one and see how much of a difference it makes your arrow fly, because nomatter what they say, it will change it.

personally i love finding that blood trail and tracking down your deer. thats half the fun of hunting


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 26, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> doesnt sound to convincing to me, id like to shoot one and see how much of a difference it makes your arrow fly, because nomatter what they say, it will change it.
> 
> personally i love finding that blood trail and tracking down your deer. thats half the fun of hunting


yeah i love walking in the woods at night with the dog looking for the deer :mrgreen: :mrgreen: then you got to skin it


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 26, 2009)

17lb test..... a deer would snap that string on the first tree or brush that it runs by.

Notice that everything there says that they are sold out. I'm fairly positive that they quit producing those things several years ago.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

> 17lb test..... a deer would snap that string on the first tree or brush that it runs by.



i'd love to see a nice mathews get ripped out of somebodys hands and take off threw the woods. that'd make for good youtube material lol =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2009)

speaking of matthews....Im getting an itch.


Fix up the 10 year old Brand new Hoyt Tenacity II or knock the wife in the head and try to score a new matthews.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 27, 2009)

u lucky dog

ive never shot a bow as smooth and straight as a mathews. my boss's bowtech comes close, but there's still a noticible difference. 

make sure to tell her its an investment. with grocery store prices now adays, acouple deer in the freezer saves big bucks :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 27, 2009)

There are a lot of very nice bows out there now. I would go to a shop and shoot a bunch of them before settling on a brand because of past reputation.

They have come a long, long way in just the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> There are a lot of very nice bows out there now. I would go to a shop and shoot a bunch of them before settling on a brand because of past reputation.
> 
> They have come a long, long way in just the last 3 or 4 years.



For sure I will this time. The Hoyt I purchased because the shop owner said it was the best at the time. :roll:


----------



## switchback (Mar 1, 2009)

Jim, there is a product out that a guy on one of my other sites has used alot with traditional bow amd says it works great. Not sure what it is called (bow bug or something). about $300 and has a transmitter that comes off on the animal on contact and the hand unit pics up the signal. My problem would be If you wounded the animal and you keep following it around in circles pushing them lol!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 6, 2009)

switchback said:


> Jim, there is a product out that a guy on one of my other sites has used alot with traditional bow amd says it works great. Not sure what it is called (bow bug or something). about $300 and has a transmitter that comes off on the animal on contact and the hand unit pics up the signal. My problem would be If you wounded the animal and you keep following it around in circles pushing them lol!


thats why you wait 30 minutes for the deer 2 lay down and die so u dont push it lol


----------



## switchback (Mar 6, 2009)

That's why I said wounded it (bad shot and not sure the shot was leathel). Then you lose the transmitter and have to buy another one. Can't be cheap to replace.


----------

